# Post/Share your 2015 Mini Horse Foals - Photos & Videos Welcome!



## Debby - LB (Jan 7, 2015)

*Annual LB Foal Announcements!*​
/monthly_02_2014/post-535-0-52519800-1392130468.gif​
We all love to see the foals each year! Please post your 2015 foal announcements and photos/videos here so we can all see them!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 4, 2015)

First baby for Magic Marker Miniatures. A buckskin splash colt at 11 am. MMM Dreams A Splash of Pazzazz. Barn name is going to be Zazz or Zazzy.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 4, 2015)

He is a lovely boy, many congratulations Magic marker, Wishing you many years of happiness with him


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 6, 2015)

First foal born March 5th, pinto filly, 16" at birth. Barn name Flurry. Registered name not yet decided. Mom and babe are doing well.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 6, 2015)

They are just so cute!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautiful foals!!! congratulations to you both.

I so LOVE seeing the new babies. keep them coming!


----------



## jandy (Mar 12, 2015)

So cute.. now I am really eager for September to come for our first foal, from our first miniature horse


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Mar 18, 2015)

The newest little girl in Hopetown! So far unnamed! Thoughts on colour outcome? We are thinking chestnut or maybe dark bay like her dad?


----------



## atotton (Mar 18, 2015)

Cute, my guess is silver black.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 19, 2015)

Second colt for Magic Marker Miniatures. Looks to be a silver black or silver smoky black, like his sire. Born yesterday morning around 2 am. Tough deliver but both are doing fine. Just some concerns with his weak fetlocks in front and back. Looks to have 6 1/2" cannon, so expected to mature between 28-30".


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 20, 2015)

Magic, is this normal with tough deliveries?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 20, 2015)

His legs are not from the tuff delivery. He wasn't able to stretch in the uterus for some reason, so his tendons are not real strong. With plenty of exercise, he should correct himself. He is improving, just takrs longer. My roommate wants to call him Gumby because his legs are so fexible. He runs funny because of the lax tendons.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2015)

Born to RFM's Sahara Hawk and Los Arboles Hy N Mighty Hawk, a blue eyed palomino overo filly.


----------



## Cherie97 (Mar 23, 2015)

These pictures are of our first 2 home bred babies, 'Ally' and 'Penelope'


----------



## atotton (Mar 23, 2015)

Sweet babies.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 5, 2015)

Everyone's babies are adorable!!!! It is so much fun this time of year watching Mare Stare and seeing all the pictures of all the little ones!! Everytime I see one born I think......Nature is so wonderful and it's such a mircle watching these babies stand up right away and begin nursing most of the time all on their own!!!! Thanks for sharing all your Mares and Foals with us!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

Born today to ASA Wish Upon A Star and LM Idols Hawks Burton - a buckskin colt. Mom and babe doing well.


----------



## Deborah B (Apr 13, 2015)

We have just one foal this year. We love him.






Happy Spring Everyone.

http://www3.telus.net/minihorses/


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful babies!! Congratulations to all. I love all these different colors and patterns.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 16, 2015)

Here are our first foals for this year. Hoping to have another one born soon too! 

The sorrel pintaloosa filly is out of Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe and by Arions Magnium PI (HOF) born 4/8/15

The black appy colt is out of Show Me Glitter Girl and by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo (HOF) born 4/11/15

The grullo colt is out of Maple Hollows Diamond Gal and by Arions Playboy Destiny born 4/13/15

The black pintaloosa filly is out of Maple Hollows Ebony Chardonnay and by Arions Magnium PI (HOF) born 4/11/15

The bay possibly appy colt is out of Maple Hollows Miss Never Miss and by Arions Playboy Destiny born 4/9/15


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful foals, everyone! Our first foal of 2015 is here, foaled April 4th.
*HMM BTU GrandSlam Serenity.*
_AMHA/AMHR (pending) Silver Dunskin Filly._
Sired by my BTU son, Boones Buckeroo Too GrandSlam. Her dam is one of my Buckeroo granddaughters, HMM Buckeroos Lady Sensation. I absolutely love this little filly


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 20, 2015)

First 2015 baby for Bullock Corner. A FILLY out of AB My Tiny Dancer, by Magic Mans Prince Charming.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 25, 2015)

[SIZE=medium]Monte Carlos Black Diamonds foaled silver bay appy filly 4/17/15 by Arions Magnium PI (HOF)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Maple Hollows Dusted By Magic foaled buckskin colt 4/18/15 by Arions Destinys Magic Trick[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Hobbit Hills Shes All That foaled silver bay appy filly 4/20/15 by Arions Magnium PI (HOF)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dusty Lane Commander Red Bird foaled chestnut colt 4/21/15 by Arions Destinys Magic Trick[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Little Kings Electric Lady foaled sorrel appy filly 4/21/15 by Arions Magnium P I (HOF) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Freedom Hill Farms Fem Faytel foaled chestnut pintaloosa filly 4/21/15 by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo (HOF)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kaycee Freckles Playgirl foaled palomino colt 4/22/15 by Little Kings Remmington (HOF)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special foaled palomino filly 4/22/15 by Little Kings Remmington (HOF)[/SIZE]


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 25, 2015)

Our first foal of 2015, chestnut pinto filly born 4/24/15 at 2:30pm.
Sire is Oak Parks OH Im Awesome, Dam: Winding Creek Cameo Lady


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 25, 2015)

Lucky C I love your new little filly!! Beautiful markings and love that little snippet of white on her nose!!!



Congratulations!!! How many more foals are you expecting?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 27, 2015)

Last foal for Magic Marker Minis is a sorrel (minimal pinto) filly with 7" cannons. No name as of yet, just know it will start with MMM Wildfire??. She has four white socks and three small white spots on shoulder/wither.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 28, 2015)

Misty'sMom, we have one more mini mare due, her 330 due date was 4/11, so she's holding out on us.. Then we have one mini donkey due beginning of June


----------



## Spotted Dreams (Apr 28, 2015)

After a bad start with our foaling season with losing our first two foals and almost a momma, we were blessed with this tiny beautiful feisty filly. Meet Spotted Dreams Apache Rose aka Rosie. She is solid black now but will likely color out as her sire's foals always do and her momma was a solid black and is now a snowflake patterned mare.




Our second foal was born 6 days later to our mare Blue Jay. Meet Spotted Dreams Boot Scootin Boogie aka Scooter. And he lives up to his name, as he is always on the go.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (May 1, 2015)

Forgot to post this before! My mare Dixie 's now week old foal, a little filly we have named Ember. The second and last for us this year!


----------



## Tess (May 4, 2015)

All the foals are so pretty!


----------



## HGFarm (May 10, 2015)

After a really rough start to the season this year, I am loving the three foals here at the farm.

In late March, a black and white Appy filly arrived, sired by fewspot DRK Spotanious Combustion and out of a D & S and Sonoita bred mare.

Just a few days later, a chestnut colt with Appy characteristics arrived. He is double bred Brewers Classic Supreme (2 x World Champion) and great grandson of Glenns General Patton.

Last to arrive in late April is another black and white Appy filly also sired by DRK Spotanious Combustion and out of a daughter of Brewers Classic Supreme and granddaughter of Glenns General Patton. This filly is homozygous and I am keeping this one!

All three are 'pocket pets' LOL


----------



## bullockcorner (May 11, 2015)

#2 baby arrived at Bullock Corner on May 2nd. A bay roan colt with a blue eye (dad has a blue eye and is LWO +). Dam is AB Bleu Belle's Evening Attire (Ritz); and sire is Magic Mans Prince Charming.


----------



## bullockcorner (May 14, 2015)

I probably should wait and take unfolded pics, but I just can't wait to brag!



Yesterday afternoon, (May 13th) our 3rd foal arrived via Hawks Uno Mystic Bay, a RFM Scouts Awesome Hawk daughter. And get this.... my beautiful palomino pinto FILLY is from my SWEEPSTAKES breeding to Little Kings Remmington, cremello stallion owned by Melinda at Maple Hollow Farms!!! So, without further ado, here she (unnamed yet) is:


----------



## MBhorses (May 18, 2015)

Our 2015 foals all fillies








Arabella palomino filly born April 9 AMHA AMHR pending

Nayeli black pinto sky blue eyes filly born April 10 AMHA AMHR pending

Name undecided bay pinto filly born may 13 AMHA AMHR pending


----------



## bullockcorner (May 21, 2015)

We have been SOOO blessed here at Bullock Corner. Foal #4 is yet another loud pinto FILLY! Out of Mercedes Dream Girl, and by a perlino Buckeroo son, Little Kings Zipit. Baby is a smokey black pinto with blue eyes.


----------



## amysue (May 26, 2015)

First foal of the season; a lovely red filly out of Mccall's KL Janelle and sired by Mccall's Oh my gosh. She has looong legs and is the spitting image of her sire. Undecided on a show name but her call name is Garnet.


----------



## amysue (May 27, 2015)

Snapped a pic of baby today after a romp out in the pasture today, shes all leg. She took a flying leap over my raised garden bed today. I see a jumping career in her future.


----------



## miniappluvr (Jun 13, 2015)

Here are our foals for the year. I am really happy with all of them!


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 13, 2015)

_Love looking at all your precious babies, and proud mammas _


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 16, 2015)

[SIZE=medium]realized I never posted the last of our foals here so here they are! Lacking new pics on some but hopefully can get new ones soon! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chicky foaled silver bay pintaloosa filly 5/1/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Belle foaled buckskin colt 5/2/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Wanna foaled buckskin filly 5/5/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dreamin foaled perlino colt 5/15/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Frosty foaled palomino colt 5/15/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chickadee foaled perlino filly 5/20/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Silverbelle foaled buckskin pinto filly 5/23/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Flicka foaled sorrel appy filly 5/28/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Mars foaled black appy filly 5/29/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Belle foaled cremello tovero colt 6/2/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Faith foaled buckskin splash colt 6/9/15 [/SIZE]


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 22, 2015)

YAY! My baby is here! She was born June 16th, mama showed NO signs and snuck her into this world all by herself. I've decided to name her Field of Dreams Summer Breeze, she is by Six Gems Mini Ridge Radical Rowdy and out of Dakotas Capitans Fantastica. Awesome breeding, Buckeroo, Rowdy and Arenosa bloodlines!

She's sweet and friendly and just loves people.


----------



## amysue (Aug 16, 2015)

Last two foals of the season, those stubborn mares made us wait for them too. Both are by the same AMHR sire, Blue Nugget and both foaled the same day August 8. A bay pinto colt for Whiskey (Mng mist minis amethyst) and a silver black filly for Velvet (Chromes dazzling lil gem).


----------



## REO (Aug 19, 2015)

Congrats on the foals everyone!

I don't have a foal to raise this year. I didn't really breed last year (or this year either)

Our only foal for this year was a gorgeous black colt with blue eyes. He was born over a month earlier than this mare ever foals. His "pipes" were not ready to support his bodily functions and after 3 days of fighting to save him, we lost him.


----------



## amysue (Aug 20, 2015)

So sorry you lost your colt. That is heartbreaking.


----------



## REO (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you. It was very hard. First time in over 20 years we didn't have a foal to raise.


----------



## Scottishlass (Sep 30, 2015)

These are our last foals as my health won't let me do all that I feel is needed. We went out with a bang though. 2 Champagne foals and one huge filly out of 2 small parents. wow didn't see that one coming.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 26, 2015)

We had 3 foals this year - 1 filly on June 5th, 1 colt on September 29th and 1 filly today - the day after Christmas! All are bay tobianos sired by Wizard (Buckeye WCF Classical Wizard). We did lose the first filly (Kava) in September (the day before the colt was born) to a freak pasture accident.

"Kava" born June 5, 2015 & deceased Sep 28, 2015











"Riddler" - born 29 September 2015











And ? - bay roan tobiano filly foaled 26 December 2015 -


----------

